

NuPIC 0.1 Released - java-man
http://numenta.org/news/2015/01/22/nupic-0.1-released.html

======
java-man
NuPIC is a Python / C++ open source project that implements hierarchical
temporal memory (HTM) as described in the HTM White Paper.

[http://numenta.org/htm-white-paper.html](http://numenta.org/htm-white-
paper.html)

